# LH and RH Rear view mirrors for side of tractor?



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Looking for aftermarket mirrors for 5000 series John Deere. Where is the best place to look for them, NOT John Deere!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You need the entire assembly or just the mirror head?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I have been considering a set of these... no experience with them. Give them a try and come back and post your review   https://www.ebay.com/itm/Extension-Mirror-Kit-for-John-Deere-tractors-7220-7230-7320-7330-7400-7420/121884476425?hash=item1c60e18409%3Ag%3AkJAAAOSwGotWskvK%3Asc%3AUSPSPriority%2117244%21US%21-1&_sacat=0&_nkw=deere+7320+mirrors&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I bought set of these for a Case IH several years ago. Never had any problems with them. They also have them for John Deere and several other brands.

https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/search/?q=tractor%20mirror


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I have a JD5525 and bought a pair off of ebay for less than $100 maybe two years ago. Like them. However the head is plastic and the mount is cast aluminum I think. Would buy them again for me. Now they do not extend as they are fixed width for me works fine.Of course if you hit something only the head can swivel to give but has not been issue for me. Do not find them on ebay. Suggestion, be sure the mirror size and materials made from. BTW, Shoup is costly for them and oh...be sure if priced per side or for pair.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> You need the entire assembly or just the mirror head?


Entire assembly,

Thanks


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

here is the one I used on my JD 5525. May not suit you but I have been pleased. Took me a while to realize how tight had to have the mirror head tight.

https://www.ebay.com/i/322149675014?rt=nc&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D20160908110712%26meid%3Da6ee8bbd4191499b98860497a09f3178%26pid%3D100677%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D14%26sd%3D323049075478%26itm%3D322149675014

I forget to tell you this are not adjustable in width and have no breakaway. Both suit me as I have my tractor set at 60 inches center line of tires which is wide as the mirrors are. Both mirror heads are plain mirror with no special magnification in the right mirror as both are the same. For me they work good. But your need or tractor set up may not be the same. If you are running 72 inch center line on your wheels you should get the mirrors that extend out that far, i think.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

MScowman said:


> Looking for aftermarket mirrors for 5000 series John Deere. Where is the best place to look for them, NOT John Deere!


Deere mirrors are extremely well built. They are just under $200 each. I noticed comparables are $170. I bought the right hand from Deere to try it. I really liked the way it mounted securely and how it was very adjustable. You could buy the left hand later.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> Deere mirrors are extremely well built. They are just under $200 each. I noticed comparables are $170. I bought the right hand from Deere to try it. I really liked the way it mounted securely and how it was very adjustable. You could buy the left hand later.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I got the JD mirror on my 5075M OSS when I purchased the tractor new. Added a bracket off the canopy to stabilize and keep from collapsing back as it gets caught by limbs etc. Its been good to me, taken a lot of abuse. the mirrors and brackets for cabs are different I think.


----------

